# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum > [Article] MMM-GLOBAL COMMUNITY MMMExtra

## MUTEBASH

Nr. 1 project in the world for the investor's security and stability.
We are giving a yield from 20% to 100% per month for your investments.


MMM is a new type of investment project. Bitcoin can be used for investing.
Honesty is our priority. We openly acknowledge that all funds are redistributed among the members of the community. They are not invested in any assets. Thanks to smart protective measures, a low growth rate of the number of participants can lead to a certain lower yield, but not to the suspension of payments.

Registration bonus:
After the registration and first investment, the participant receives a bonus in the amount of $20 to $100.

- Accept: BitCoin 
- SSL
- Currency: USD

REFERRAL BONUS

MANAGERS BONUS

My contribution

Join the discussion.

----------


## HR Solutions

Yesssssss ...... where is the account no ?

----------

MUTEBASH (27-May-15)

----------


## Dave A

> Yesssssss ...... where is the account no ?


Unfortunately, to avoid moderation MUTEBASH couldn't post a link.

Subsequent attempts to do so ended up in the moderation queue.

----------


## IanF

Why is this in the scam alert forum?

I don't understand what this is so no thanks.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Why is this in the scam alert forum?
> 
> I don't understand what this is so no thanks.



Just pay and we will tell you later .....

----------


## MUTEBASH

This is not a scam-this system has been working for more than 4 years

----------


## Dave A

> Why is this in the scam alert forum?


Because I moved it there.




> This is not a scam-this system has been working for more than 4 years


What you describe is clearly a pyramid scheme. Just because it doesn't bother to hide it or disguise it doesn't make it any less illegal.

----------

Citizen X (05-Jun-15)

----------


## HR Solutions

> This is not a scam-this system has been working for more than 4 years


Ok I have just put money in ............ when do i get money ............

----------


## flaker

> Ok I have just put money in ............ when do i get money ............


As soon as .....................pays back the money.

Ugandan Translation: you don't get back the money  :Zyfingerdance:

----------


## Dave A

> Site MMM Global*link removed*


At last. An honest link that gives the honest low-down.

So it seems you need to read the MMM Global warning *link removed*. But before you click that, let me give you a warning about the warning -
Don't be fooled by the jumping flea part of the warning. 
The actual warning is below this section - i.e scroll down to the highlighted bit tucked away below the fold to this bit:

WARNING!

There are no guarantees and promises! Neither explicit nor implicit.

There are neither investments nor business! Participants help each other, sending each other money directly and without intermediaries. That’s all! There's nothing more.

There are no securities transactions, no relationship with the professional participants of the securities market; you do not acquire any securities. (Do you need them? :-))

There are no rules. In principle! The only rule is no rules. At all! Even if you follow all of the instructions, you still may "lose". "Win" might not be paid. Without any reasons or explanations.

And in general, you can lose all your money. Always remember about this and participate only with spare money. Or do not participate at all! Amen. :-))
Now that we've got that warning about the warning out of the way, the next page you probably want to check out is the one about the legality of MMM-Global*link removed*. Despite the fact that it makes no attempt to conceal the pyramid nature of the deal, it still contends that it's legal.

All I'll say on that score is from what I've heard, law is a  very complicated beast in Russia.

----------


## HR Solutions

Russia ?

----------


## Andromeda

> Site MMM Global


The financial apocalypse is upon us, MMM Global has collapsed, BehindMLM reported.

MMM Globals Ponzi clones offering a lower percentage havent proved themselves any more than MMM Global did, it said.

MMM Global cannot sustain paying out more than is invested. And as long as affiliate investment is the only source of revenue entering the scheme, any MMM Global scheme will ultimately collapse.

Theyll continue to pay ROIs (return on investments) until withdrawals exceed the rate of new investment, and then run out of money all the same. One only needs to look at the collapse of MMM China for evidence of whats to come.

Unfortunately for most MMM Global investors, the collapse is the end of the line. Those unlucky enough to live in countries where MMM Global runs secondary scams (like South Africa), were informed their accounts would be transferred over.

----------


## HR Solutions

> This is not a scam-this system has been working for more than 4 years






> Ok I have just put money in ............ when do i get money ............



Hey Mut ....... I still haven't got my money. What is going on ? You said this wasn't a scam .....

----------


## Dave A

I actually caught a bit of an interview with someone from the FSB this morning. It seems while they had investigated the scheme in 2015 and found it to be an illegal pyramid scheme, they couldn't find a way to shut it down.

----------


## HR Solutions

And then when more people join the forum and say they have this "new" scheme "and it totally legit" .... they get upset when people don't believe them and shoot them down  :Smile:

----------


## cindyreuben

You get your money when the minister wakes up https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5IQ5UVgFeE

----------


## activeconsumer

> Why is this in the scam alert forum?
> 
> I don't understand what this is so no thanks.


This is in the scam forum because that is what it is : A scam !

----------

